# Inksoft Expert Needed



## PhillyGal2008 (Jun 28, 2008)

Looking for an Inksoft Expert to set up some fundraising stores. Please contact me at [email protected] if you are interested in this project. Thanks!!


----------



## Rankin Textile (Feb 17, 2016)

We offer the inksoft fundraiser option on our site. I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

:: Post moved to the Referrals and Recommendations section. Feel free to now offer your own services to the original poster. ::​


----------

